# Is there such a thing as an implied separation?



## father-of-3 (Apr 25, 2010)

If your spouse let's you know that love for you is no longer present, and there is no subsequent intimate contact for say half a year, does that at some point equate to separation? I am wondering because I know that the opposite is true in many places -- living with someone eventually is an implied legal partnership. Would a financial restriction preventing one party to move elsewhere have an influence on categorizing such a separation? Children are in play here is well.

I am wondering if anyone has gone through long periods like that and what avenues are common for coming out on the other end, if any.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you referring to a legal separation? Around here, there's a list of things to consider, but it includes things like separate residences (duh!), separate finances, stuff like that. If you're sleeping in the same bed, sharing meals and money with the family, you'd be hard pressed to claim that you're separated. But I'm guessing that depends on where you live.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If being a lousy, inattentive spouse translated into an implied separation of implied divorce, our marriage rate would plummet to less than 2% overnight.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No not anymore. constructive abandonment no longer exists as a cause for divorce.


----------

